# Cheater



## Toojdwin (Jun 29, 2007)

Go to http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/blind.html and click on Carlos Ventura's solve. Is it just me, or does this look like the guy just put in the scramble on acube or something and found the solution? I mean, it's 20 moves.


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2007)

I guess it must be fake. Unless he's got crazy speed BLD skills, and he can optimise it in his head. Hmm, its probably your option.


----------



## icke (Jun 29, 2007)

i think it is fake too. he is not really turning the cube to look for the cubies, like you would do it if you bld. i dont really see any system as well.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 2, 2007)

how do u do M' s on that ?


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2007)

Press r + e.


----------

